# Indian Hills - Lake Sakakawea



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished out of Indian Hills for the first time this summer. In talking to the others around docking their boats at 6 a.m. it didn't sound like the tournament the day before produced much so we anticipated a slow bite.

We fished live bait rigs with crawlers and leeches between 27-40 ft along the north shore until about 11 am. Lots of small walleyes but there wasn't much for size. We saw a lot of fish boated but only one do I recall that pushed the 20" mark (and it was MAYBE 21").

Sure feels like fall in the morning!


----------

